# Scabs all over his body.



## Auralous (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello!

I have a cat named Panda, he's about 10 months old, and 4 months ago we moved away from a flea INFESTED apartment. Our three cats have been much happier, no fleas except a FEW I see now and then, but I don't seem to see them as often as I used to, or that the cats are uncomfortable.

Except for Panda. I'm not sure why or how, but for a few months he's been having scabs all over his body. His neck, his head, his backside, his butt above his tail. If you touch or pat his butt, he'll jerk his head around and/or bite you. He's still capable of being happy, he'll sit relaxed and cuddle me and purr and nudge his head to my face lovingly. But I'm still concerned why he always has these scabs on him. I thought it was from him and Angel rough playing time to time, but they don't play THAT often and he shouldn't have that many scabs from that. Like if I press a little on the back of his neck right now and rub a little around, all I feel is really bumpy skin from the scabs. 

We gave them flea baths before at our old apartment months ago. They haven't been outside for 4 months, or had a bath. Was it the shampoo he's still having problems with now? Is he allergic to something? No change in diet. Can it somehow be from the fleas which I hardly EVER see in my room? I swear there's more scabs on him than could possible be fleas. I have to keep my three cats in my room with me 24/7 due to our temporary roommate situation.

Sorry for lengthy post, just trying to give all the info I can. 

My mom got some of this, haven't tried it yet though. 
http://www.vetsbest.com/pdf/VB4oz.WaterlessCatBath_3165810111.pdf

Not sure what I should do otherwise.


----------



## Auralous (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is a photo I JUST took. His butt area just above his tail is thinning fur. So I managed to get a pic. The back of his neck is more bumpy/scabby than this. I just can't imagine the few amount of fleas could cause something like this all over. I don't recall him having such a problem when we were LIVING in the flea infested apartment, and there were at least a hundred on him every time we'd give him a bath.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bathing them isnt going to solve the problem. If you are seeing fleas in your house, the cats definately have fleas. You need some kind of topical preventitive, like frontline. Stay away from the cheaper brands like hartz, as they are innefective and possibly toxic. You will also need to treat your home. I havent done it so maybe someone else on here can reccomend the best way of going about that. I am not sure if the fleas are what is causing the scabs, but the fleas definately need to be taken care of.


----------



## Auralous (Apr 21, 2009)

shan841 said:


> Bathing them isnt going to solve the problem. If you are seeing fleas in your house, the cats definately have fleas. You need some kind of topical preventitive, like frontline. Stay away from the cheaper brands like hartz, as they are innefective and possibly toxic. You will also need to treat your home. I havent done it so maybe someone else on here can reccomend the best way of going about that. I am not sure if the fleas are what is causing the scabs, but the fleas definately need to be taken care of.


It just baffles me that he has this skin condition worse than when we were flea infested. And it baffles me that only a few fleas can cause this large of a problem. I'm not doubting you at all, just seemed weird to me. Especially since only one cat has this problem.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Allergies can develop or worsen over time. It's possible that if this is a severe flea allergy, it may be worsening with every single flea bite your cat suffers. In that case, a single flea bite may be enough to trigger this type of systemic response.

Not to cause you undue worry, but I have seen skin lesions that turned out to be cancer, as well.

It's time for you to get your cat to a vet for diagnostic testing and appropriate treatment.

Laurie


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I never see fleas no matter how hard I look, but if I don't get Advantage flea treatment on Bodhi, he looks just like your cat. 

You still should get him into the vet like Laurief suggested.


----------

